# The girl's



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sparkle has really taken a liking to Minnie, they spent alot of time just sitting and hanging out together  I am really happy to report Sparkle seems to be doing well I think hanging out with the tiels has really helped her


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww...she's so little..compared to Minnie..hehe. I'm glad to hear she's doing well. She's not totally by herself now. Minnie is looking great btw.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Aly its nice to see them getting along and to see Sparkle flying around interacting with the tiels  well everyone except Georgie...lol she doesn't like anyone near her the queen that she is


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so glad the tiels aren't being awful and rejecting Sparkle!  Those are really cute photos.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm so glad the tiels aren't being awful and rejecting Sparkle!  Those are really cute photos.


They seem to really have taken her in so to speak, its funny there all in the living room and the girls are all sitting on top of one cage together its so cute Georgie and Minnie are on the outsides and Sparkle is sitting in the middle of them and Ollie is off sitting by himself looking at them...lol 

I have also noticed that since she has been spending more time with the tiels she is flying and sitting on us more  just like they do


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have also noticed that since she has been spending more time with the tiels she is flying and sitting on us more  just like they do


I was thinking about that the other day too- thinking that she'll be alot more tame around them. I'm really happy she's ok. The first few days are the hardest without her lover boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I had to show you these two pictures of Sparkle and Minnie I just took, it was the cutest thing the two of them are just sitting there side by side with Sparkle snuggled up right beside Minnie I can't believe how much these two have taken to each other  they are like the best of friends Sparkle is usually nippy as is Minnie sometimes towards the other tiels and neither is showing any of this towards each other its amazing to watch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

that's cute- they're sitting so close.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I had to laugh Georgie came flying over onto the cage and Sparkle went running right to Minnie...LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She has bigger friends now, to threaten enemies with.  "If you take one step closer Georgie, i'm going to call Minnie!"


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, I'm so pleased for her. It's amazing how they seem to just get on with things a lot better than us humans. It's nice to see that she has friends that she can hang out with. Lovely photos.


----------

